# broken Northstar box handles



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

northstar handles have a tendancy to break. the rod that connects the brake to the lever snaps and it's toast. now you can't get parts for them either.

i have found a way to fix them, so if you have one, i might want it. or i can tell you how to fix it, you will need a welder.  fixed 2 of them this weekend.


----------

